# Professional Tumbling Services Digger Ry Style



## bottlediger

Professional Tumbling Services Digger Ry Style

 I am now offering a professional tumbling service for anyone who is interested with the digger Ry touch. As you can see from the picture below (my most recent bottles fresh from the tumbler) I can turn the most nasty stained bottles sparkling mint. You can now take pride in displaying your hard earned dug bottles on your top shelve in minty fresh condition.  I will be adding some before and after pictures to show the difference but as of now I do not have any because I have been to excited to get the bottles clean. I can tumble bottles up to 5 inches in diameter safely all the way down to one inch in diameter. Round, square, rectangle, it doesnâ€™t matter. 

 Prices for forum members are currently:

 12.50 â€“ Round bottles that need just a *polish *(Fast speed) 
 15.00 â€“ Square, Rectangle, Fragile bottles that need just a *polish* (slow speed) 
 22.50 â€“ Round bottles that need a light *Cut and Polished* (fast speed) 
 32.50 - Round bottles that need *Cut twice then polished* (fast speed) Only for very badly etched bottles
 25.00 - Square, Rectangle, Fragile Bottles light *Cut and Polished* (Slow Speed) 
 35.00 - Square, Rectangle, Fragile Bottles that need *Cut twice then polished* (Slow speed) Only for Very badly etched bottles
 5.00  - extra for pontil bottles & ground top jars/bottles
 Very large bottles that must go in a 6 inch canister will be 5 dollars extra per step
 Shipping to and from will also be in addition to the above prices. 
 (*Large orders will receive a discount*)

 Jan 1st 2010 price change â€“ 

 There will be a $1.50 increase per bottle for orders of 5 or less bottles. Orders of 6 or more bottles will have no increased charge 


 Please note â€“ I have tumbled many large orders for local diggers and many bottles of my own with great results. However I can not take responsibility for bottles that may be damaged through shipping or through the tumbling process. I have yet to break a bottle during tumbling, even those pontils with the flaired thin lips! But in a worse case scenario, a bottle does break I am now offering optional insurance, see details below.

 Now offering optional tumbling insurance â€“ 

 For those that need a little extra protection in their investment, I am now offering tumbling insurance. If you choose to add my insurance option and a bottle breaks completely or sever damage occurs in my possession, I will personally pay for it up to the cost you declared. Examples covered â€“ bottle breaks in the tumbler, I drop a bottle and its severely damaged or breaks, canister explodes breaking bottle inside.  Exceptions - Damages not covered â€“ cracks, flakes, potstone radiations. Some bottles are extremely stained and hide small cracks/potstone radiations and flakes that are unseen until tumbled. Also I may turn down any bottle for extra insurance at my discretion before I tumble. Examples of bottles that would not qualify for the insurance option would be bottles with existing cracks or radiating pot stones.

 Prices for tumbling insurance will be 10% of declared value. 
 Example 
 50 dollar insurance â€“ 5.00
 200 dollar insurance â€“ 20.00


 Also I would strongly suggest that you insure all bottles both ways (to me and from me) through the mail.

 If you would like, I can send you pictures of your bottles through email to show you the finial result before you bottle is mailed back.

 Thank you and happy Digging!

 Digger Ry


----------



## Tony14

hey ry i think i have a quart fruit jar that i would be interested in getting tumbled its an L&W glassworks one.


----------



## bottlediger

Sounds good, she def. needs a good tumbling. I can have her minty fresh for you in no time. Sending you a Pm now

 Digger 
 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

*up date, before and after pics!!!*

After -


----------



## Tony14

*RE: up date, before and after pics!!!*

Cant wait!! Throw the pic up on here instead of emailing it.


----------



## cowseatmaize

*RE: up date, before and after pics!!!*

Looks great Ryan. I have stuff I'd love to get done but it's that pesky shippin'. I just can't justify $15 two way plus the cost (which if I could drop them off would be bargain) to tumble a $40-50 dollar bottle. Good luck with yor venture though.


----------



## bottlediger

*RE: up date, before and after pics!!!*

Tony, No prob it will be done by the end of the week 

 Eric, I can understand that. Best bet for you and anyone else is to send a bunch at one time, from what prices I have noticed when people send me there bottles are about 5-6 dollars for one bottle one way, and about 11 dollars for 4 bottles one way, I even had someone send me 10 bottles in one box and the price was about 18 dollars one way. Sending a larger amount brings down the overal cost alot. If that is not feasable, I would definitly try to find someone local who tumbles, once you get some cleaned its a whole differnt world 

 take care all
 Digger Ry


----------



## Digger George

*RE: up date, before and after pics!!!*

HE'S GOOD, DAAAAMNNNN GOOD! CALL HIM BATMAN!


----------



## bottlediger

*RE: up date, before and after pics!!!*

Thanks George, I have three of yours in right now. 

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

*RE: up date, before and after pics!!!*

Almost done Tony  I can take it out friday afternoon and send you some pics 

 Digger Ry


----------



## Tony14

*RE: up date, before and after pics!!!*

Hey Ry how did it go?


----------



## bottlediger

*RE: up date, before and after pics!!!*

Hey tony, sorry I didnt get back to you been very busy. I took out your jar on fri and it was still lightly stained not in the condition I would like to return to you still 100x's better. It really should have been cut first there was some light etching. I have been gone since fri afternoon and will be back on tues night. I will turn on the tumbler then and it should only be a few I will probly take it out on friday and send it to you on Sat. How does that sound

 Digger Ry []


----------



## Tony14

*RE: up date, before and after pics!!!*

Sounds good ry!


----------



## Tony14

*RE: up date, before and after pics!!!*

Hey ry. Im leaving this morning for the weekend for deer hunting. Ill be back on monday. When you get it out of the tumbler just throw a pic up on here and send her out my way[] Laterr


----------



## bottlediger

*RE: up date, before and after pics!!!*

Tony here you go, it came out very nice, should have been cut as there are some patches of etching but I think you will be very happy. Also I still will need some money to ship it back out to you. Take care buddie

 Digger Ry


----------



## Whisperingwinds

*RE: up date, before and after pics!!!*

You do a excellent job bottledigger. 
 If I find a bottle worth cleaning!!!!!!...lol Ill get you to tumble it.


----------



## bottlediger

*RE: up date, before and after pics!!!*



> ORIGINAL: Whisperingwinds
> 
> You do a excellent job bottledigger.
> If I find a bottle worth cleaning!!!!!!...lol Ill get you to tumble it.


 

 Thank you very much Whisperingwinds for the complement! Anything you need tumbled I am here for you, thank you again []

 Digger Ry


----------



## Tony14

Wow!! that looks great ry! 

 haha thanks for the reminder on the shipping. Completely forgot its out in todays mail.


----------



## Tony14

Heyy ry did ya get the shipping money in?


----------



## bottlediger

Hey bud, not sure I just got back from vacation didnt have time to check my mail yet. Your jar will be shipped out tomorrow however  Take care and happy holidays!

 Digger Ry


----------



## Tony14

ahhh a vacation sounds nicee right about now.=] Let me know if you got it and i cant wait too get the jar


----------



## bottlediger

Tony, your jar was sent out today 11:30am EST. Thanks again buddie []

 Digger Ry


----------



## Tony14

Ill lett ya know when i get it!


----------



## bottlediger

sounds good, you'll be happy im sure. Also I insured it for 100 dollars

 Digger Ry


----------



## Tony14

heyy ry. I got it back yesterday...it looks amazing thanksss!!!!


----------



## bottlediger

Tony, Im glad  you are happy and it got to you all safe and sound. I look forward to helping you out down the road anytime you need some more tumbled. Take care buddie

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

now would be a good time to get some bottles tumbled that you just aquired from Christmas, I have a low inventory currently so turn out time would be pretty quick []

 Digger ry


----------



## deer4x4

i have 3 bottles that i would like to get tumbled 1 scroll flask pint 1 h ricketts glassworks bristol and 1 eagle pint flask please let me know wherte to send and how and totals i have pics but each time it says file to large is there a way to send them thanks bob


----------



## deer4x4

p.s i am also looking to get a bottle repaired and tumbled if you know anyone or recommend it is for my own collection its a hunter  and hounds top broken off thanks bob


----------



## bottlediger

Bob, love the forum name! Im a big deer hunter too, didnt get to go out this year however, but last year got to extremly large buck. Now as for the bottles, I can have them looking great but I would have to see them in person to give you a quote on which ones need cut and polished or if they just need polished. Cut and polish is a little more expensive. That broken flask a nice one and will need tubled before repaired. I do not do repairs at this time, but i do know a few people who do. There is a guy in MI who does a real good job I can get you his info or Chris (baltbottles) on the forum, I have also been told does a real good job. I will send you a PM or email with my contact information. Thanks for your interest in my service.

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Just sent you an email bob, no need to send money until I can give you a quote. 

 Thanks again

 Digger Ry


----------



## deer4x4

[] great i sent out the bottles fedex insured they will arrive friday before day end let me know when you get and and cost i will send out money order or cashiers check i will mail chaeck the next day also will wait and send other the hounds to be cleaned and then send for repair. when your finished you can post before and after pics to the forum to get your services out more thanks again bob 
 if you need i have the tracking number they are well wrapped in bubble wrap 
 thanks again bob


----------



## bottlediger

Sounds great Bob, thank you. Also forgot to tell you that hunter hound flask, I found one of those last March in YELLOW!!! but competly smashed to bits, would have been a killer flask. Lucky for you, you can repair yours, i only have about 30% of mine.

 Thanks again!

 Digger ry


----------



## deer4x4

[] here ya go here is the deer i got in colorado 2 years ago it was hanging weight 264 witout internals bc score 162 my best yet also here is part of my bottle collection thanks and good hunting for both bottle and deer i am going this nov back to colorado never failed to get at least 140 class 4x4 or 5x5 lat 8 trips bye for now bob


----------



## deer4x4

sorry here is bottles thanks bob


----------



## bottlediger

.


----------



## deer4x4

sorry about that been busy i love that double eye guard buck never shot white tail only california black tail and mulies i am going to build a web site to post my hunting and bottles on will let you know when finish talk to ya soon bob


----------



## bottlediger

Sounds good bob, would love to check that out.

 Heres a very nice early 60's flask Digger George Dug that I just took out of the tumbler. It came out MINT check out that color, two toned puce, light to dark. You really have to see the color in person. Its just an amazine crude flask!






 Yeah that pic doesnt do the bottle justice, looks almost amber in that pic. Ill try to get a better one

 Digger Ry


----------



## idigjars

Nice crude drippy top on that flask Ryan.  Nice bucks too.  Congrats on all.   I think you have to acquire a taste for venison and I guess I haven't yet. Maybe we didn't prepare it correctly?  Anyway,  I like it in summer type sausage.   Thanks for sharing the pics.  Paul


----------



## bottlediger

Paul, thanks for the comments. A good way to get used to venison is to make hamburger out of it, mix 50% beef wiht 50% venison during the grinding process. I can agree I am not much a fan of venison stakes. We usally make mostly burger, and balonie or however you spell it. take care

 Ryan


----------



## cobaltbot

The sweet baloney is the way to go - my kids love that stuff!


----------



## tigue710

man that flask is a beauty!  Nice job.


----------



## Digger George

sweeet baloneyyyyy my flask looks good, I can't wait to eat it! good work bra


----------



## bikegoon

Heya!

 I have a couple of very prized "to me" lol...Half pint milks, slug plate.
 Drop me a line on em!


----------



## bottlediger

Hey there, ill try to send you an email tomorrow, thanks for your interest!

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Hey bob, I just took out your Eagle and your bristal and they look sweeet! I still need to put in your scroll yet. Ill post pictures of those two that are done as soon as I can get some time.

 Thanks
 Digger Ry


----------



## deer4x4

[] that's great cant wait to see the pics we have the before on here now we can see the after after everything is done i have some more i would like to get done i got a guy that will do the repair for me so that hunter will be comin your way as soon as you tell me to send them thanks bobthanks bob


----------



## bottlediger

Bob, sounds good buddie. Ill post the pics later today

 Lobe, Highly pitted can be tough. But if it has no embossing I should be able to smooth it out real nice. The price would be 20 dollars still even though its greatly pitted. Thanks for you interest Lobe. 


 Ry


----------



## Jim1870

Ryan,

 I've got a big request.  I need 18 to 20 bottles tumbled.


----------



## Jim1870

I can already hear the collective screams and I know that they are not worth the price of tumbling - to a collector.

 I have another reason for wanting them to look pristine - a display that I want to make.

 Some are really cloudy, others not so bad, but I want them all to look as good as possible.


----------



## Jim1870

So how much for, say these 18 bottles tumbled to perfection?


----------



## bottlediger

Jim that wouldnt be a problem just might take me a little while if thats ok with you. With such a large volume, I would give you a discount but I would need to see the bottles in person to give you an accurate quote I would need to know which ones need polished and others that need cut and polished. I am leaving to go on a dig real soon so If you want you can send me an email or I can email you tomorrow sometime. Thanks for your interest Jim!
 Digger Ry


----------



## Jim1870

Great Ryan,

 Send me an email and I will get them out to you.  I am in no hurry.  It looks like you do good work and that's what I'm looking for.

 Jim


----------



## deer4x4

hey ry i got a set of bottles that are going to be comin your way about 6 or 7 when you get let me know the cost and ill send out the paymenti will send out next week no big hurry to get them done so just let me know and i cant wait to see the picks versus what they looked like before and can wait to hear about your new digs all in all 3 or 4 are pontil meds nothing big and just a warners i got today walking the dog by the creek it and this whiskey just sticking out of the side of a large overhang of dirt that had fallen off the side of the wall i saw them and just used a stick to get em out i will go back when i got more time and feel better not used to all the new pain meds they got me on yet oh well at least i can stand the pain now and get back outside talk later  good luck bob


----------



## bottlediger

Hey guys I just got back from that dig.
 Jim, thanks man I will email you later today
 Bob, Sounds good. Here are your two bottles as promised sorry for the delay in posting the pictures been very very busy. I hope you like them

 Digger Ry


----------



## deer4x4

*man those are incrediable ry thats fantastic cant wait to see the scroll when finished it has that giant glass snot blob inside i cant belive from the before and now the after the black glass is beautiful and the eagle man  i still have not figured the eagle it is not listed in the mckearin book have not found any on like matbe rare one of kind who knows but now its so clear i can try to match it to see what looks close to  i cant wait to see more pics of the stuff you got that was in the wash tub will be neat to see when cleaned up alittle now i can also see the probe mark on the bristol thats how i dound that pit the probe it hit the bottle at around 5 feet i left the probe in and dug around it till we got the bottle it was fun well i will get back to ya later and let you know when i have sent the other bottles to you thanks bob*


----------



## deer4x4

*[]  hey anyone woundering check on page 2 of this thread to see the eagle and bristol black glass before you can see teh excellent job that is done by ry *
*fantastic hope you dont mind my post ry *
*see ya bob*


----------



## bottlediger

Hey Bob, no I dont mind one bit and thanks very much. Im glad you are happy with my work. 

 Jim, I just sent you an email.

 Thanks again guys and take care

 digger Ry


----------



## Jim1870

Ryan,

 I mailed them all today.  Be on the lookout for a large box, hopefully one that doesn't make any noise when shaken - should be there by Tuesday or Wednesday.  I'll look forward to your email when you get a chance.  Thanks again.

 Jim


----------



## deer4x4

hey ry i will send out next week i will pm you about possible trade for cleaning i will talk to you then bob


----------



## glass man

I have a bottle I would love to have tumbled. THE bottle is a aqua med. rectangular with a cathedral window on front.. The window is not just arched,but has a y shaped ridge going from below the neck to almost to the bottom with the arched windows on both sides of the y shaped ridge. THE bottle has haze all over. The haze is fairly light. Since the haze is all over and not just spotty,it does not look so bad. When I took my finger with a little mineral oil and rubed it on the inside and outside it looked great! I know with out seeing the bottle you can't really tell me if it needs only a small polising or what, but can you give me a guess from the disciption I have given you? CAN the y ridge in the middle cause a problem ? I live in CEDARTOWN ,GA. any guesses as to what shipping might be back and forth? I am aware that the bottle may be broken through no fault of your own. I know you are very good at this just from seeing what people say in the bottle forum. WHAT EVER,  IF I CAN FIND OUT THE COSTS I WANT TO HAVE IT DONE AS SOON AS I CAN SAVE THE MONEY!  THANK YOU! JAMIE LINDSEY.


----------



## bottlediger

Jamie without seeing it Im gona have to say to be safe it would need a cut/polish to make sure its tottally sparkling for you that would cost 20 dollars unless it has a pontil on the base. Shipping insured each way would probly run about 8-10 dollars. As for the Y ridge I dont see a problem with that at all. Sounds like a really beautiful bottle. Thanks for your interest!

 digger Ry


----------



## Jim1870

Ry,

 I sent the funds your way via paypal on Sunday.

 Let me know when you can give me a taste of what's to come - maybe a picture of a bottle or two clean and sparkling.  I know that 23 bottles is a tall order.

 Jim


----------



## bottlediger

Hey Jim, thanks I got your payment. I will send you a pic asap when they come out each at a time. Thanks again

 Ryan


----------



## deer4x4

hey ry did you see the bottles i picked up at a sale this weekend it in diggin and finding estate sale finds (deer4x4) let me know about the scroll and when you get the other bottles thanks bob oh p.s for payment do you have paypal if so after you give me $ amount you can send me a bill and i can pay you via paypal if thats okay thanks bob


----------



## bottlediger

Hey Bob, Yep I have paypal. No I didnt see the bottles you picked up I havnt been around much latly been digging pretty much everday for 10-18 hrs hahaha. Your scroll I could pull out today but im going to wait until tomorrow to make sure she is real shinny  Ill send you your first three bottles on mondayish. Oh and yesterday I did get your last two bottles. I will send you a price when I get back from digging today. Take care!

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Here you go bob just took her out 10 mins ago along with a eagle/pikes flask, enjoy [] Will be sent out monday

 Digger Ry


----------



## deer4x4

holy crap man that bottle turned out frigin excellent now you can really see the glass bugger inside and the colors is not what i expected i thought maybe a real faint aqua but man that is great thanks ry and i can guarenty anything that needs tumbling will always come to you i will have some more inafter you are finish with my others thanks again so much bob


----------



## bottlediger

Hey Jim, Here is a taste of your order. One of yours I pulled out, hope your like it

 Digger Ry


----------



## Jim1870

WOW.  That looks awesome, Ry.  I can't wait to see the other 22 if this is a taste of things to come.

 Thanks for the preview - Jim


----------



## bottlediger

No prob jim! I have a few more of yours that should come out later this week ( warners safe cure and another clear med)

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Waaahooooo just got 3 new tubes and a year or so worth of polish/cutter! Now tumbling 9 at a time and plan to expland larger later in the year. 
 Bob, I have the last of your order in and should be done soon [] I can ship out a few of your bottles now or wait until they are all finished it is up to you buddie. 

 Take care all
 Digger Ry


----------



## deer4x4

hey ry it is up to you what ever way is easier for you to do just let me know which ones or when you send them thanks bob i will have some more here in the future for you to do thanks agauin your work is great bob


----------



## Michael Boltonio

hi Digger, I dug this droopy Boss & Co 3-piece mold ale/porter  bottle from a wood lined privy in Cincinnati last year and I would like to have it professionally tumbled. It is approximately one quart and larger than 5 inches in diameter, could you still tumble it despite it's size? Please let me know, thank you!   -Rob


----------



## bottlediger

Rob, thanks for the interest. Can you get me the exact measurement of the base, one quart and over 5 inches wide sounds a little off. The largest tube I have is 6 inches and you really want a good 1/2 inch on each side to be real safe. 

 Thanks and great bottle!
 Ry


----------



## deer4x4

hey ry just checking to see whats up and wanted to know if its good time to send a few more your way to tumble a drakes 6 log and a couble of meds thanks let me know when to send them bob


----------



## bottlediger

Bob, you are always welcome to send me stuff when ever you want buddie. I am excited to say the last of your bottles are in the polishing step and should be done very very soon [] I just took out one of your pontil meds and O M G its a beauty now, im not gona post a pic of that one I want you to be suprised [] Also Hit me up with doug's address so I can send him that flask. Take care bob

 Ry


----------



## ncbred77

kinda off topic but does anyone have plans to build a tumbler?  I think Digger Odell sells a set of plans for around $30.  I'm looking to looking to build maybe a 2 cylinder tumbler just for mine and my dads bottles.


----------



## bottlediger

Bob, your order is no finished with the exception of the hunter flask which will come out monday [] I will have them packed up and some tracking numbers for you monday also. I think you will be very pleased with your new sparkly bottles.

 Jim, I have 5 or 6 of your bottles finished and 6 more of yours in the tumbler now. I am focusing on your order now to get it done asap. I will try to get you a few pictures of some of your finished bottles monday if time is available. They are coming out very very nice!

 Thank you both very much!

 Digger Ry


----------



## deer4x4

[][][] thanks ry cant wait to see them now and i will post pics of my new tumbled bottles for my collection thanks again and i will send out about 5 more next week talk to ya then thanks bud  bob


----------



## Michael Boltonio

Ry, thanks for the reply. I am pressed for time right now but I will have the precise measurements for you on Monday. I have 6 squat sodas that I dug last year that also require a tumbling to make them sparkle like they should. What is your customer back-log at the moment? Please let me know and I will work around your schedule if you are willing to tumble a total of 7 bottles for me. Thank you very much and Good Digging!  -Rob


----------



## Jim1870

Ry, I'm glad to hear that.  I'm looking forward to seeing them all nice and clean - jim


----------



## bottlediger

Rob, not much of a backlog at all now, with Bobs 5 coming in the mail I would say I am under 20 to tumble. 9 tubes going at once, shouldnt take to long to be ready to tumble yours. If you have them sent out this week, I could start on your order next week.

 Thanks all once again!

 Digger Ry


----------



## Michael Boltonio

that sounds great, thank you very much! Please email me the shipping and payment details at your convenience:  moundbuilder@hotmail.com   I checked and the porter bottle is under 5" in diameter. The other 6 bottles are typical squat blobtop sodas. Do you have a website aside from this board?  Looking forward to doing business with you,  -Rob


----------



## bottlediger

Rob, Im working on a website but currently do not have one. I will email you my address so you can send those bottles out at your convenience and payment info will be inclosed. Thanks very much Rob

 Digger Ry


----------



## Michael Boltonio

thanks Ryan, I sent them out this morning so they are on their way via U.S. postal service. Thanks for everything and I can't wait to see how they turn out!  Best regards,  -Rob


----------



## bottlediger

Thanks Rob, I am looking foward starting your order. I just had a bearing go out today so im minus a tube until Wayne (jar doc) sends me a new one so im down a tube currently, but good thing I caught it in time! So for anyone who has a Jar Doc system make sure to keep an eye out on your bearings, if they are making noise take off your idler and check them. This bearing of mine that went out is only 3 months old [] oh well crap happens

 Thanks again Rob

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

John, I just got your bottle in the mail thanks! Will put it in asap

 Digger Ry


----------



## Michael Boltonio

Ry, too bad about that bearing. Are they greaseless roller bearings or ?  Also, I threw in one more squat soda to bring the total to 8 bottles so I hope that's OK. I sent you a seperate email with my shipping address and phone number in case you need it. Regards,  Rob

 p.s. - my partners will be jealous after they see your work so I'll have some more business lined up for you soon if you need it.


----------



## bottlediger

> ORIGINAL: Michael Boltonio
> 
> Ry, too bad about that bearing. Are they greaseless roller bearings or ?  Also, I threw in one more squat soda to bring the total to 8 bottles so I hope that's OK. I sent you a seperate email with my shipping address and phone number in case you need it. Regards,  Rob
> 
> p.s. - my partners will be jealous after they see your work so I'll have some more business lined up for you soon if you need it.


 
 Rob, they are sealed no service required bearings that should last yeaaaars. One more is no problem with me the more the merrier [] and as for your partners yes please let them know about me I could always use the business, I would greatly appreciate that.

 Thanks again Rob!

 Ry


----------



## Michael Boltonio

Ry,   the check's in the mail my friend... have a nice weekend !

 -Rob


----------



## madpaddla

RY:
 You have a great service for these bottles.  Keep it up.  Wondering if you could throw out the prices, policy, and quanties again.  Thanks.  I'll have a box for ya.
 Madpaddla


----------



## deer4x4

hey ry i sent the last 2 bottles off for this run today they are 2 more warners that are as bad as the first one thanks lmk when you get them see ya bud bob 
 oh i will post a group shot of the last set for the forum to see bob


----------



## Digswithstick

Digger  Ry     AWESOME  RESULTS   they look better than mint


----------



## bottlediger

> ORIGINAL: Michael Boltonio
> 
> Ry,   the check's in the mail my friend... have a nice weekend !
> 
> -Rob


 
 Thanks brother, will post a pic of yours soon []

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

> ORIGINAL: madpaddla
> 
> RY:
> You have a great service for these bottles.  Keep it up.  Wondering if you could throw out the prices, policy, and quanties again.  Thanks.  I'll have a box for ya.
> Madpaddla


 
 Thanks bud! Here you go the prices again and send them any time if you need my address again just let me know
 Prices for forum members are currently: 

 10 dollars â€“ Round bottles that need just a polish (Fast speed unless fragile) 
 13 dollars â€“ Square, Rectangle bottles that need just a polish (slow speed) 
 20 dollars â€“ All shaped bottles that need to be cut & polished (fast or slow speed depending on shape) 
 5 dollars extra if the bottle has a pontil that will need protected

 Shipping to and from will also be in addition to the above prices. 

*For very large orders I will discount more! For repeat service I will also give discounts!*

 Note - most bottles I will need to see in person to give an exact quote

 Thanks again!
 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

> ORIGINAL: deer4x4
> 
> hey ry i sent the last 2 bottles off for this run today they are 2 more warners that are as bad as the first one thanks lmk when you get them see ya bud bob
> oh i will post a group shot of the last set for the forum to see bob


 
 Thanks Bob, I will let you know. So glad you are happy with your bottles im glad to finnally get them back to you! That historical doug is working on came out pretty good has some rough spots well because the stopple couldnt really hold the bottle since the neck was gone so it moved around in the tumbler a little but I think it still looks great.
 Thanks again bud !

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

> ORIGINAL: Digswithstick
> 
> Digger  Ry     AWESOME  RESULTS   they look better than mint


 
 Thanks for the kind comment Rick [] Take care

 Digger Ry


----------



## deer4x4

yikes i forgot about the flask that doug has ill have to pm him thanks for reminding me i ve been busy and so i will get to him and ask i made a post of some of the ones you sent me back and i will be sending another run after this run is done let me know the cost for all and i will do the pay pal deal for you thanks bob


----------



## bottlediger

No prob bob and will do, thanks again 

 Jim, besides what is in the tumbler now I just have one more of yours to go on your large order. There is however, one bottle I can not tumble because it has one of those hard rubber corks stuck inside the neck which for the life of me I cant get out. If you want I can try to drill it out but that is rather risky. Let me know what you want me to do. Im gona post some pics of everyones bottles pretty soon, the ones I have done so far anyway.

 Thanks all once again! 
 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

And here are the pics I promised

 Jim these first ones are yours all sparkly almost done your order just a few more to go! 

 Digger Ry
































 Hope you like em


----------



## bottlediger

Rob, Here are a few of yours I just pulled out 

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

And for my brother Digger George a few

 Thanks everyone!

 Digger Ry


----------



## Michael Boltonio

they look super Ryan, nice job!  Thanks so much and I can''t wait to see the other six.   You're great at what you do!   -Rob


----------



## Jim1870

They will make a nice display, Ryan - look very good.  I can't wait to get them. - Jim


----------



## Jim1870

Which one has the cork in it?


----------



## bottlediger

Jim, it is the large unembossed ammonia flask looking bottle

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Update for John - Your lithia water bottle came out today and I am sending it back to you within the hour. It came out beautiful, Thanks so much

 Digger Ry


----------



## cookie

Ryan- thanks for the heads up....John


----------



## Jim1870

(_Jim, it is the large unembossed ammonia flask looking bottle_ )

 Drill that puppy, Ry.  If it breaks, it was meant to be.


----------



## bottlediger

You got it bud []


----------



## bottlediger

Bob, I just took out your Drakes bitters and wow it is beautiful I think you are going to be very pleased with the color it looks like a very dark red amber! When you sent me that one I was wishing I would dig one some day and last week I dug a perfect one, not as nice as yours but a 4 log in a light amber color I couldnt belive it. I also have one of your warners in and your pontil med. 

 Rob, I have I think 3 or 4 of your sodas in right now, your order should be done in a few weeks. 

 John, I check the tracking number through fedex and it says your lithia water bottle was delivered on the 2nd, which is the day after I sent it. Make sure to check with any of your family members to see if they picked it up for you. I emailed the tracking number to you so you can look it up as well just got to fedex.com

 Thanks all once again []


----------



## bottlediger

And I forgot Jim, I drilled your bottle today and the cork came out with no problems luckly! So I put that in today and should be done in about 5-6 days. It is your last bottle on your order so I will be sending your bottles back to you in a week, I know your excited to get them all back thanks for being patient that was a very large order and it takes a long time but I am sure you will be very pleased with the results []

 Digger ry


----------



## Michael Boltonio

> ORIGINAL: bottlediger
> 
> 
> Rob, I have I think 3 or 4 of your sodas in right now, your order should be done in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> Thanks all once again []


 
 sounds great, thanks for the update buddy... -Rob


----------



## cookie

Ryan- finally got the bottle today after some serious detective work and numerous calls to Fed Ex... thanks for your nice work on the bottle.. it came out great.......John


----------



## cookie

Ryan -wondered if you could clean this one...cost ? Thanks-John


----------



## bottlediger

John, Yes No problem. Price will be the same as the last one. Let me know if you need my address again. Thanks

 Digger Ry


----------



## Jim1870

I'm looking forward to seeing them , Ry.  Let me know when you send them so I can look for them.  Thanks - Jim


----------



## bottlediger

Jim, Your order is done and I should be sending you an email sometime today and I will try to get your bottles sent out today as well via fedex. Thanks agian bud and if you have any more bottles that you would like cleaned keep me in mind. Take care

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Jim, Please email me your address so I can send you your bottles. I just finished packing them all up, there are 4 large boxes inside a very large box bubble wrapped and newspaper wrapped. Thanks bud

 Digger Ry


----------



## deer4x4

hey ry i got the rest ready to go out to you but i have 1 that is only 2 inches long and 1 that is 2 1/2 with a complete flare lip can you do those also let me know so i can get these in the mail thanks bob


----------



## bottlediger

Bob, yep go ahead and send them and ill see what I can do, should be no problem though. Thanks buddie, took out another one of your warners this one is sparkliiiiiing just like your drakes 

 Digger Ry


----------



## deer4x4

cool ry i will get these out tomorrow to you 6 in total pontil meds  and ink and a dr. shilohs catara remedy cute little square i found walking the dog by the creek again its posted but when i see it sticking out of ground i just pull them out it is legal to walk your dog or ride a bike on the trail i wish i could dig there would be fun it only 200 yards from the park ranger quaters so i just find em when they are there and behave let me know when you get these and $ and i will pay for these and the shipping for all opf them thanks buddie 

 bob


----------



## deer4x4

hey ry 
 that last bottle for this set has gone on it way to you thanks and let me know how everything turns out 
 thanks buddie
 bob


----------



## Tony14

hey ryan i think i just dug another one to send to you today...im going to have to wait until im done soaking it to decide on sending it out...if i do send it to you its just going to need a polish. Its a very rare cottage cheese jar from a local dairy.


----------



## bottlediger

Sounds good Tony, just let me know. 

 Also a note for everyone, I will be gone for a few weeks on army stuff so during that time I wont be able to get to anyones bottles until I return. Thanks again guys!

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Rob, Your sodas are now done just took out the last three today and will be sent back to you also today via fedex. Thanks again bro

 I am leaving tomorrow for two weeks just so everyone knows if they have any questions or concerns, thanks again everyone!

 Digger Ry


----------



## Michael Boltonio

thanks for everything, Ry. I will post some pictures here when they are delivered. If you get this message before you leave please send me the tracking number if it's not too much trouble. Good Luck with your upcoming training and I appreciate you cleaning my bottles for me!     -Rob


----------



## bottlediger

Ok everyone Im back now and got the tumbler fired back up. 
 Bob, I have 3 more of yours in right now, your janes and 2 of those real small bottles

 Take care everyone
 Digger ry


----------



## cobaltbot

Oh man,dirts gonna be flyin.....Went to a bottle meeting in Felton yesterday and saw some great York meds including some that were formally yours!  This whole display is York meds, I was droolin aplenty!  Got a Delta med off ebay recently, HAPPY about that!  Need to get with ya about tumbling some of mine.

 Steve


----------



## bottlediger

Haha you know me to well Steve. Thats a nice display of locals there, I got a bunch more that Im gona be unloading at the York show hopefully, bunch of hutches, blobs, and meds. Take care brother

 Digger Ry


----------



## capsoda

Hey Ry, Welcome back man.


----------



## deer4x4

hey ry old buddie 
 glad to see ya back hope everything went good with your 2 weeker i am sorting thru some more stuff and will let you know when i send i will wait for this set you have to get back then set up the new set well let us all know when you dig and some of the finds 
 i just bought a olive green demi john up in northern calif while i was on anniversary vacation with the wife it is in teh new to collection thread cant wait to see the finished product this time talk with ya soon 
 bob

 p.s. did you check out the bourbon whiskey bitters i bought its in teh thread new to collection (a bitters for my collection ) very darl like black cherry or burgandy see ya


----------



## bottlediger

Cap, Thanks bud feels good to be back. Felt like it took forever, Im not a fan of 20 hr days

 Bob, Thanks also bro, Yep just hold on to the other bottles until I finish your last set, I still got a few of yours to do yet. Ill check out that demi and that bitters, they sound like some nice bottles.

 Thanks again everyone,
 Digger Ry


----------



## Michael Boltonio

Ry,

 the 8 bottles that you cleaned for me arrived safe and sound and they look great to say the least, you really brought them back to life and they now reside on my top shelf. I would recommend your service to anyone and thank you once again!

 Rob


----------



## deer4x4

just moving ya back up top cant wait to see the finished products
 bob


----------



## bottlediger

Bob, Just took out your last bottles today your pontil ink and your jamacia SF bottle, I have stuff to do this weekend but will send out your bottles monday [] Thanks once again buddie!

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Going to be a slight delay on some of your orders, a belt snaped and a bearing went out. Should be fixed by the end of the week, thank you all

 Digger Ry


----------



## deer4x4

hey ry 
 just popin a message to see whats up with the bottles let me know thanks buddy 
 bob


----------



## bottlediger

Hey Bob, your bottles are going in the mail today except for the two I talked to you about. Take care brother

 Digger Ry


----------



## deer4x4

coll thanks ry i will let you know when they arrive 
 and wait a while to send anymore hold those 2 and when i get a few more together i will ask you when i should send i will try to get 8 more so it will be total of 10 thanks buddy
 bob


----------



## bottlediger

Hey bob, about 2 weeks and ill be ready for some new ones. I had to send you two boxes today I didnt want to fit them all into one I put them in a heavy duty military MRE box lol, they are like bomb proof. Take care bud

 Ry


----------



## deer4x4

hell i remeber those boxes you throw em of the back of a 5ton truck and they land in all diffrent ways but never get damaged like industructable cardboard i will let you know when i get them ready 
 thanks bob


----------



## bottlediger

Polly here is your USA hospital bottle, its one of the nicest bottles Ive had the chance to tumble and it came out just beautiful as you can see. What a wonderful color!  Your SC bottle will be about another week until its done. Thanks

 Digger Ry


----------



## sctreasures

Amazing what you have done with this bottle! Can't wait to see the other one.

 Polly


----------



## PrivyCheese

Hey, Ryan. Just wanted to drop a line....Did you get to see the stoneware I posted? Been digging lately? Also, did I happen to leave you a shovel? Yellow handled? Lost another dammit!


----------



## bottlediger

Hey bud, No I didnt catch your post. Ive been digging here and there but not really much latly. Been real busy and little permissions at the moment...Its been a awhile since I hit a really good pit. Im gona head out tomorrow to dig something hope my lbad uck changes. Sorry I dont have your shovel, I acutally just broke my good luck pontil shovel makes me maaaad I think im gona hang it on the wall though. lol 
 Take care bud and we got to dig again soon

 Digger Ry


----------



## PrivyCheese

Ryan, Check the post titled "some stuff".....Baltodigger


----------



## bottlediger

Alright Folks, I am all caught up on my tumbling orders and got some of my own done finnally! So if you need something tumbled nows the time. 
 Bob, Im ready for any more bottles you have for me and I have you mexican liniment bottle done and its just beautiful which I will send out with your next order. 

 Take care everything and thanks in advance


 Digger Ry


----------



## deer4x4

no problem ry i will get some together and send them to you i have a soda i dug 30 years ago geyser soda from litton springs cal and a few others i will let you know when i send them thanks 
 bob


----------



## deer4x4

hey ryan here is one that is coming to you to be done with the others i am just waiting on the soda to get here then i will send them check out how crude the top is i cant wait to get this one perfectly shining i am putting this in my collection 
 bob


----------



## bottlediger

Killer gin Bob, that one will turn out realll nice. I have a few more of yours done already. Take care buddie

 Digger ry


----------



## Tony14

hey ry, i have a druggist that im going to send out your way when i get the money. Should only need a polish.


----------



## bottlediger

Sounds good Tony I hope you get a Mint for that P butter jar. Whats the size of that med bottle btw.

 Digger Ry


----------



## Tony14

its about 5 and half inches tall... not sure exactly how many ounces that is though

 me too on the jar []


----------



## NCdigger5

I would like to get a pine tar bottle tumbled.  Your pm box is full.  Send me a pm for the details about price and shipping.


----------



## bottlediger

Great Bottle. Sent you a pm bud

 Digger Ry


----------



## deer4x4

hey ry 
 just checking to see how you doing i got 1 more soda will be sending needs a good tumble cant tell for sure may have a hair crack but its for my shelf talk later bob


----------



## Wilkie

How do you know if a bottle needs just a polish or needs to be "cut" and polished?  I have one here that I'd like to have cleaned up.  
 I know it isn't particularly valuable, I just like the color and think it would look great cleaned up.  
 Can you send me a price and information so I can send this to you?  Thanks.


----------



## bottlediger

Bob, doing good here. Im still working on your order. Those small ones take a long time and are the hardest to tumble. Ill send you a few pics when I get a chance. Take care for now brother

 Wilkie, just a polish takes off most ground stain. A Cut and polish takes out light scratches, ground stain, and ground etching. For that bottle you have pictured, it would look great cut and polished. Thanks

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

I havnt posted pictures in a while so here are a few that I took out yesterday. Let me know what you think.

 Digger Ry


----------



## deer4x4

hey ryan that gin turned out just freaking awesome thanks i am posting a pic in the new to collection check out my latest pick up and will send this soda monday to you so you can see what we can do 
 thanks bob


----------



## ajohn

Ry,Wow what a great site!!!!!Now I found someone to pro cut and clean.How do I go about gettin in line with my Sharon?


----------



## bottlediger

Wow, that is another great bottle! I will send you an email with the information you will need. Thanks!

 Digger ry


----------



## ajohn

Ry,,got the info.Looking forward to doing business with you!I'll be sending SHARON alone on this trip(With a ton of insurance)sometime next week(Tue.or Wed.) been trying to find someone around here to do the work.Bottle collectors are far and few around here.I gotta tell you guys how lucky you are to live in a place with alot of history,and good places to dig!I been diggen holes in mother for 32yrs(I do concrete)'Bout the oldest stuff is late1800'sMostly I buy.I actually found SHARON at a yard sale.Poor guy was gettin rid of all his stuff cus his wife was gonna divorce him if he didn't!Shoot,  I spent 1,100 in two days cus I felt bad for the guy.People were offering him peanuts for high dollar stuff and his wife would make him take it.She kept saying"get rid of this stuff I want it gone"When I was leaving,he came up to me ,thanked me ,and said"here you can have this,I know you'll enjoy it"I guess when a bottle survives this long,it finds a way to stay safe.Any way,  I think now that I came outta my cave and joined the computer age I'll learn how to do research and find some places to dig in So. Cal.Thanks


----------



## bottlediger

Well welcome to the bottle forum buddie! Ill take good care of your sharon and she'll thank you for the nice tumble. Let me know when you send her out and ill let you know when she arrives. Take care 

 Digger Ry


----------



## ajohn

Ry,sending bottle today,then I'm going out of town for a few days(San Clemente)to start a new project with a customer who's backyard my partner and I remodeled.Wanna see what a $100,000.00 B-B-Q looks like?Yes, I said one hundred grand!They're pertty good people to work for,so, I won't mind being away from home for four days outa the week.Bad thing tho is I'll miss my children!But gotta make a living,specially in this economy.Lotta guys out of work out here.Anyway(I'm getten off the subject again)I'll be away from my computer till the weekend if you need to get ahold of me,THANX


----------



## bottlediger

Sounds good buddie, ill let you know when your bottle gets here. I could not amagine what a 100,000 dollar bbq looks like...wow must be nice !  

 Digger Ry


----------



## Wilkie

Can a bottle this small be tumbled?  On the back side of the neck, there is a line which could be from the manufacturing process or it could be a crack, I can't tell.  If it is a crack, is it safe to tumble?  this is a very rare bottle and I'll probably never see another in my lifetime.  It is very sick though and I'd sure like to clean it up.  I've tried muriatic acid for a few weeks with no luck.


----------



## bottlediger

Hey bud,  Yes a small bottle like that can be tumbled but I dont like to do tiny bottles for one thing and another it would be very risky with a crack in the neck. If I were you I wouldnt get it tumbled if its a really rare bottle. Take care

 Digger Ry


----------



## Wilkie

Thanks.  I won't risk it then.  I had a small medicine once before with a crack and I took a dremmel tool to it to polish the stains off (so I'd hoped) and the crack quickly trippled in lenght. Didn't know if tumbling would be safe or not but I'll take your word that it isn't, I trust your expertise.


----------



## ajohn

Ry,I was hoping you'd have gotten SHARON by now,so you could give an idea of her shape.I'll be gone again from tomorrow till Thurs.so I'll be outta touch.I'm giving you the OK to do whatever you think needs to be done.Can you tell I'm exited!!!???Till Thus. have a good week.


----------



## ajohn

One more


----------



## bottlediger

Anthony, Im sorry I was away for some army stuff but im back now. Your sharron was here waiting for me. I love how you packed it in that case! Fit in there perfectly! Im going to put it in one of my 5 or 6 inch tubes as soon as one is freed up. Very very nice bottle.

 Bob, got your Soda in also. Thats a long way from home isnt it? We dig those here every once in a while, love them dark green sodas! 

 Take care guys!

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Update - Prices for tumbling will change starting 1 Jan 2009. I will be expanding once again for faster return times. 
 Price Changes are as followed
 12.50 â€“ Round bottles that need just a *polish *(Fast speed) 
 15.00 â€“ Square, Rectangle, Fragile bottles that need just a *polish* (slow speed) 
 22.50 â€“ Round bottles that need *Cut and Polished* (fast speed)
 25.00 - Square, Rectangle, Fragile Bottles *Cut and Polished* (Slow Speed)
 5.00  - extra for pontil bottles
 Note - (*Large orders will receive a discount*)

 Current prices will not change until 1 Jan 09

 Current Prices are -

 10 dollars â€“ Round bottles that need just a polish (Fast speed unless fragile) 
 13 dollars â€“ Square, Rectangle bottles that need just a polish (slow speed) 
 20 dollars â€“ All shaped bottles that need to be cut & polished (fast or slow speed depending on shape)
 5 dollars - Extra for Pontil bottles

 Thank you once again

 Digger Ry


----------



## ajohn

Hey Ry,I certainly feel that your prices are fair,and am looking to send more your way.Ever since I went to my first bottle show and saw aworking bottle tumbler,I thought,"I gotta have me one of those!"You see,I build stuff,so buying something I could make is against my religion.So......#156 on my list to do.Three years later,#156 grew feet and keeps eluding me!I'll get there,But until then,It's me and you and postage.Glad I found you!One more thing,I needed to make sure I gave you the correct return address--It's12040 First.Sometimes I get numbers turned around,just making sure.Thanks,have a good week.


----------



## bottlediger

Anthony, just an update. Took your bottle out today and it came out beautiful, will be shipping it out monday. Thanks again and take care

 Digger Ry


----------



## ktbi

Hi Ry - do you have time to clean three bottles for me?  I'm not in any particlar hurry, they just don't display very well and could use it.  Send me your address if you can (ktbi@yahoo.com) 
 Thnks.....Ron


----------



## ktbi

Picture didn't make it last time....


----------



## bottlediger

Ron, I have plenty of time to tumble them and they can be done in about a week after I get them. I will send you more info to your email. Thanks Ron
 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Check out this little junker master ink...


----------



## bottlediger

Now shes a top shelf beauty []


----------



## bottlediger

Thats how I roll


----------



## deer4x4

hey ry
 that one turned out sweet just checking to see how its going on my bottles been awhile let me know thanks bob


----------



## bottlediger

Hey Bob! Thank bud it did turn out real good. Im going to send your bottles out in todays or tomorrows mail. Thanks again bro, take care

 Ry


----------



## Michdigger

Hey Ryan....When can you get these in? 
 Sorry I cannot figure out to put picture on here using Photobucket..Any ideas Ry?


----------



## bottlediger

Hey brotha, first you copy the direct link from photo bucket, then you click that little square yellow box in the tool bar of the reply to message window, if your pop up blocker is on, your going to have to click the thing that pops up on your screen to alow pop ups then click that square box again and copy the link in the text box. 

 If you need stuff tumbled, I can get them in when ever they get here.

 Take care Scotty

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Here is a pic of a few bottles I just pulled out today after being tumbled. These are for a forum member. All where is very stained.

 Digger Ry


----------



## Michdigger

> ORIGINAL: bottlediger
> 
> Hey brotha, first you copy the direct link from photo bucket, then you click that little square yellow box in the tool bar of the reply to message window, if your pop up blocker is on, your going to have to click the thing that pops up on your screen to alow pop ups then click that square box again and copy the link in the text box.
> 
> If you need stuff tumbled, I can get them in when ever they get here.
> 
> Take care Scotty
> 
> Ry


 Heres the Pic Ryan and thanks alot for the help.. I will p.m you in a minute..


----------



## bottlediger

Nice hutches! Sent you an email back bro

 Ry


----------



## ktbi

Ry - got my bottles back today.  They really sparkle - excellent!! For anyone that doesn't know - those are mine a couple of posts back with the pepper sauce and Warners.  I've had that pepper sauce since around 1963 hidden in a box that obviously didn't get opened frequently.....Thanks again....Ron


----------



## bottlediger

Ron, No prob Im glad I could help!

 Also, everyone else. I am only working on one order right now and have plently of room for others. Now would be a great time with fast turn around times if you are interested in some tumbling work. 

 Thank you all once again

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Here are a few I tumbled for a forum member and I promised to post some pics. These just came out today. Alot of people dont belive you can tumble those fragile thin flaired lips without boogering them up, well here is some proof it can be done correctly. Enjoy the sparkling glass

 Digger Ry

 1st pic is a philly wiskey is a nice yellow color, and the bottle to the right is one of the nicest Randam's I have ever seen. Supper embossing on that bad boy!


----------



## bottlediger

Close up of the embossing 1

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Close up 2

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Close up of philly wiskey

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Last pic for now - two wonderful pontils

 Digger Ry


----------



## gchrisf

Oh. Man.

 They look FANTASTIC.  What an incredible job.  You rock, Ry.


----------



## Jim

Nice work, Ry. You always do great tumbling. That is a killer Radam's. They are almost impossible to find with strong embossing like that. I have always liked the "Guy beating the snot out of death with a spiked club" motif.

 One of these days, I swear I'm going to prioritize which bottles I would most like to see sparkling and send you some work.  ~Jim


----------



## bottlediger

Jim, thanks for the compliment. I take pride in the work I do and its always nice to hear others appreciate it aswell. That Randam's is something else. I hope to find one like that some day. Once you do get some bottles togeather, I could always pick them up and drop them off since I drive right by Lewistown at lest once a month for my army stuff, would save you shipping. Take care bro and nice shippensburg med, I went to college there.

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Chris, just sent out your 6 bottles today via fedex, I double boxed them for ya [] Thanks a lot and let me know if I can help you out in the future

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

New years bump - Anyone need some cleeeean  bottles?

 Happy New Year to all

 Digger Ry


----------



## Tony14

hey Ry, after i finish paying off my semesters tuition i have a couple for ya to tumble.


----------



## bottlediger

Sounds good Tony, Good luck at School and Happy New year!

 Digger Ry


----------



## Tony14

Hey Ry, I dont have your address anymore so i was wondering if you could send it my way. Ive fot 2 rectangles and one round that just need a polish im gonna be sending out this week. You can post before and after right here on the forum if you want. When you get them shoot me your estimate and Ill send the money down.


----------



## bottlediger

Sending you an email now Tony, Thanks a lot. 

 Digger ry


----------



## Tony14

Hey Ry, There boxed up and out in the morning. Its only going to be two. it turns out i might have a rare tonic thats not listed from wisconsin. i was going to send it to you to get it tumbled but thats going to have to wait because i need it for the bottle show in a couple weeks so i can show it to all the big wisconsin collectors and see what they think[]


----------



## bottlediger

Sounds good Tony, I hope its a rare one you have there! Ill let you know when they arive. Take care

 Digger Ry


----------



## Tony14

Hey Ry, You get them bottle in yet? They should all just need a polish....you can post before an after pics right up on this thread.


----------



## bottlediger

Tony, they did not come yet, still might arive later today. Ill keep you updated. Take care bro and Happy birthday

 Digger Ry


----------



## Tony14

sounds good. I threw a blob beer in there before they went out to bring the total to three again. I had a bigger box for the three original and decided not to waste it []

 Thanks on the birthday wishes []


----------



## bottlediger

Tony, Still did not get the bottles yet... I figured they would be here yesterday. When did you send them and do you have a tracking number? I was hoping to get them in before I left for my army duty but Im leaving tomorrow morning so thats not gona happen. I will let you know if they get here when I get back on Monday. 

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Tony, all 3 of your bottles are in the tumbler now.

 For everyone else, here is a few pics of one that just came out yesterday. It belongs to one of my buds, we dug it last year in a very shallow pit. She came out minty fresh as always.

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

1 more


----------



## Tony14

Thats one nice lookin cathedral. Ive always wanted one of them

 Hey Ry, sounds good. Just shoot me an estimate when you get a chance


----------



## bottlediger

Tony, I have finished your order and am attaching a photo of your bottles. They turned out real nice  for just a polish job, they do still have some very light stain on the inside but only noticable if you are real picky like me which would have came out with a cut and polish only. But I think you will be very happy. I will take them to the post office tomorrow to get a shipping quote, how much would you like to insure them back to you for? 

 Again, thank you its been a pleasure sparkling your bottles once again. 

 Take Care bro
 Digger Ry


----------



## Tony14

Hey Ry, Im fairly comfortable with the postal service. I think i trust myself on passing with the insurance. (hopefully i dont hate myself for that [])

 they look great! Send me the price once you get it so i can send out the money. Im not very picky. my philosophy is better under tumbled than over


----------



## Tony14

got them in today Ry!


----------



## 808 50th State

Hi Ryan, I have this large Hawaiian jin bottle, 2pc. tooled 2 pints 13 oz, 10 1/4 inches in height. I have a friend here in Hawaii who tumbles bottles, he does a good job, but won't tumble this type of bottle because twice in the past he attempted to tumble this size of jin bottle and it cracked along the neck of the bottle, he told me that the weight of the copper is to heavy for this bottle because of the amount of copper that is used to tumble the bottle my question is are you able to to this type of bottle, without cracking it? I know the risk that is taken and is not guaranteed, I figured I ask and hopefully you might have a different technique in tumbling the bottle, I can send pictures, the bottle is not bad at all with some usual outside and inside stains from a dug bottle, thanks Earl


----------



## 808 50th State

Another picture


----------



## 808 50th State

other picture, it's not too bad


----------



## bottlediger

Hey Bud, I should be able to tumble that thing no problem. I can use copper or my other concoction of media. I dont feel copper would crack the neck but I would have to see it in person to be sure. I will be sending you an email  back

 Thanks for your interest

 Digger Ry


----------



## 808 50th State

Ryan, sounds good send me the information, where to send etc. we have the annual bottle show going on this week, next week would be a better time for me, probably on my day off, thanks earl


----------



## bottlediger

Sent, thanks again

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

I will be Attending the bmore show next weekend if you would like some stuff tumbled, I can pick up to ovoid shipping charges.


 Take care all

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

UPDATE - 

 Currently only back ordered by 10 bottles, if you need any thing tumbled by the time it gets to me I should be ready for it.  So back to very little wait time

 Here are some pics of some resently cleaned bottles that I did for a digger here on the forum. The pics are a little poor detailed but you all get the point by now

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

close up 1


----------



## bottlediger

close up 2


----------



## bottlediger

close up 3

 Digger Ry


----------



## GuntherHess

are you doing any repairs?
 I have an amber bottle with a corner hole I want to repair but am not sure I will have time.


----------



## bottlediger

Matt, I am slowly working on mastering the repairing aspect but am no where near where I feel comfortable in working on others bottles yet. I would look in to asking Chris from bmore. I know he does repairs and also Doug from OH ive heard he also does repairs

 Digger Ry


----------



## GuntherHess

I may try it myself if I get time. The only part I'm a bit leery about is getting the color close. Anyone have any pointers on the best dye/pigment to use for amber glass in Hxtal? The nice thing about a base corner repair is I have 3 other corners to make a mold from[]


----------



## bottlediger

Meech, yours are next in line after I finish up this last order. Should be about 2 weeks until your delicate bottles go in, my fine cut copper is being used to tumble a few cathedral pickles at the moment; those two you gave me def need the fine copper and each will take at lest to steps with each step taking about 12 days! Your water bottle should go in next week. After Meech's order I just have one more USA hosp bottle to do.
 Also I can take before and after pic if you like. Ive been kinda lazy and just been taking after pics

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Ok I didnt even notice its so badly stained ill keep a note of it

 Thank you

 Digger Ry


----------



## andy g

sweeeeet.  thank you.  

 and see you soon.


----------



## bottlediger

Meech, your bottles are almost done, will email you once they are finished

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Just a reminder I will be set up at the Shuppsgrove show fri-sunday if anyone wants to drop off some bottles to get cleaned to ovoid shipping costs. 

 Take care

 Digger Ry


----------



## BottleBrad

Digger Ry,

 Wow.  Your tumbling results are amazing.  I live in England, but I want to send you a couple of bottles.  I have a Tippers Animal Medicine and a Hamilton that I would love for you to tumble.  I'll post the Tippers here and the Hamilton in a separate post.  Do you think you could make them minty fresh?

 Please let me know if you feel you can handle these... haha.  If so, please send me your address, let me know how much and I'll put them in the post this week!

 Thanks!
 Brad


----------



## BottleBrad

Digger Ry,

 The Hamilton.  Sorry about the hacked picture.

 Brad


----------



## BottleBrad

Looking forward to hearing back from you!

 Brad


----------



## bottlediger

Brad, I can get those looking real good just cant get to them until mid aug. however, been real busy. You can send them anytime you want. I will email you my info

 Take care
 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Here is another one that came from the tumbler an hour ago. Anyone else interested in some cleaning? 

 Digger Ry

 Before


----------



## bottlediger

After []


----------



## RedGinger

How much?  Nice tumbling job.  Works much better than other methods I have seen[]


----------



## GuntherHess

A great ink I must say... I must...


----------



## RedGinger

I thought you'd be on this one sooner, Gunth!  It has you written all over it.  No pun intended.


----------



## bottlediger

Red, gunth wants this one bad but shes got to stay in my inky collection. I told him he gets the next one and there will be another one!  And thanks for the kind words I like how they come out []

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Hey Everyone just wanted to give some notice - Ill be away for 3 weeks on some Army duty so if you have any orders just email me and ill get to you when I get back. 

 Take care
 digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

and im back []

 Digger Ry


----------



## GuntherHess

Dig any privies during your army service? []


----------



## bottlediger

Nope not this time, but I did use a few lol

 Digger ry


----------



## GuntherHess

I meant digging new ones not old ones[]


----------



## bottlediger

Nah Officers dont do that crap! Most bases now a days just have a ton of port o crappers around, but I did see a few ranges this year that had a 6 person privy!


----------



## bottlediger

Will be away on some last Min Military duty, will let you all know when I return

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Now offering optional tumbling insurance â€“ see first page for details

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Here is a little skanky that I put in today, will post after pics when she cleaned up her act

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Tony bought this bottle off me, here it is before

 Digger ry


----------



## bottlediger

And After

 Digger ry


----------



## cobaltbot

Sweet Ry, I'm surprized it looks a lot cruder now!


----------



## bottlediger

Thanks Steve, Tumbling old glass really brings out the wittle that you cant usally see when stained. 

 BTW I still have that MD med bottle you won on ebay a while ago

 Digger Ry


----------



## Tony14

wow ry!! that looks great. Cant wait to get it []


----------



## texasdigger

Hey Ry I have a few bottles I need to have tumbled.  One of them is a rare straight side coke.  It is not what I collect, and I am going to trade it off after cleaning.  If I send a box out to you this week about how long until I would get the coke back.  The other bottles I need tumbled are for my collection so wait time makes me no difference.  Let me know when you get a chance, and I will pop them in the mail.

 Thanks,
 Brad

 Here is one of them I want tumbled


----------



## texasdigger

second from the left


----------



## bottlediger

Brad, I could have the coke done in about 5-8 days if you need it back right away

 thanks


 Digger Ry


----------



## Poison_Us

> ORIGINAL:  texasdigger
> 
> Hey Ry I have a few bottles I need to have tumbled.  One of them is a rare straight side coke.  It is not what I collect, and I am going to trade it off after cleaning.  If I send a box out to you this week about how long until I would get the coke back.  The other bottles I need tumbled are for my collection so wait time makes me no difference.  Let me know when you get a chance, and I will pop them in the mail.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brad
> 
> Here is one of them I want tumbled


 
 Now that's pretty.


----------



## texasdigger

If you would please pm me your address, and I will get them out with a m.o.  Thanks for your help Ry.  These will be the first bottles I have ever had tumbled.  I can't wait to see them all sparkled up!

 Brad


----------



## bottlediger

Brad, I sent you a PM. Thanks again

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

No prob matt

 Digger Ry


----------



## Little Wing

wow, those are some amazing results. i love this thread.


----------



## Tony14

never got around to postin this but thanks again ry!


----------



## Tony14

pontil looks great!


----------



## bottlediger

No problem Tony, it sure does look great.

 Anyone else need a tumble? Plently of free room on the machine right now.

 Take care all

 Digger Ry


----------



## GuntherHess

Are you doing HXTAL repairs for people yet? I have seen a number of people asking for repairs.


----------



## bottlediger

I know ive seen that as well. Hxtal is expensive stuff and I dont plan on doing glass repairs anytime soon, its really time consuming.

 Digger ry


----------



## GuntherHess

No more expensive to get started in than tumbling. It goes a long way once you have it.
 I agree large repairs or top replacements can be time consuming. Chip repairs arent bad.
 Seems like it would augment your cleaning business well?


----------



## bottlediger

It sure does but so many projects so little time lol

 Digger ry


----------



## cookie

Ryan-I'd like to send some bottles out to you...send me your e-mail and address and I'll get them out to you if you can do them .   Thanks-John


----------



## bottle_head9

Another fine job by Digger Ry.Nice job Ryan, thanks.Neres a couple before and afters.


----------



## bottle_head9

After Ry had it.


----------



## bottle_head9

Before.[:'(]


----------



## bottle_head9

After.[]


----------



## bottle_head9

Finished product.If I need any more bottles tumbled,Digger Ry is the man for the job.Nice work![]


----------



## bottlediger

Glad you got it back in one piece and sorry it took so long! That bottle was a pain to tumble lol. It had some horrible etching that just didnt want to come off. Beautiful bottle man, I hope to dig one soon after all the broken ones Ive found over the years. A nice copper colored one would be wonderful...

 Digger ry


----------



## bottlediger

Here is the pictures of the scroll, I didnt get around to posting them kinda forgot about it. She is a beauty now! My first whole scroll after finding about a couple dozen broken over the years.

 Here she is before -


----------



## bottlediger

And After -

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Here is a beautiful purple slag glass picher (circa 1880) me and my bud found that I reconstructed. I was in pieces but now shes 100%. Its a lot more difficult to reconstruct glass than it is pottery.

 Digger ry


----------



## bottlediger

This side is completly differnt than the other just a wonderful piece of semi old glass

 Digger ry


----------



## bottlediger

Base -

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

And last the inside, its hard to see but it does have a pontil on the base of the inside down there

 Digger ry


----------



## cobaltbot

Nice work Ry,  that scroll really came out well.  I got a couple  for ya.


----------



## bottlediger

Thanks Steve, I did receive your check btw. Hopefully Ill see you at the next bottle meeting if not then def. at the baltimore show

 Digger ry


----------



## epackage

That Slag ROCKS !!!!!!! I love slag glass.....


----------



## bottlediger

Thanks jim, slag glass does rock!

 Here are a few pictures at the request of a forum member

 Digger ry


----------



## bottlediger

2


----------



## cookie

Ryan- the bottle looks great..John


----------



## bottlediger

Thanks John, Ill let you know when the other is done 

 Digger Ry


----------



## mtfarmer

Okay Digger Ry!
 You seem to be almost a "miracle man".  Do me a favor would you?  I know it's extremely difficult to tell much from just photos (and so-so photos at that), but would you do me a favor?  Check out ebay item #160390298844 and let me know if there'd be any hope for this bottle would you?  If you say it's a lost cause, it's a lost cause, but it is sort of a hard one to find.......  Thanks!  Aaron[8|]


----------



## blobbottlebob

Hey Aaron. The lister says that it has already been professionally tumbled. I doubt it could be made much better if that is true.


----------



## cyberdigger

http://cgi.ebay.com/ANTIQUE-HUTCHINSON-SODA-BEER-BOTTLE-KALISPELL-MONTANA_W0QQitemZ160390298844QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item255801bcdc

 ..tumbled? I think so, but that poor bottle looks like it's been over Niagra falls 5000 times..


----------



## blobbottlebob

Are you serious Charlie? The lister gave it 80 condition points.


----------



## mtfarmer

Yea, isn't that a hoot?  The comment about Niagra Falls struck me as funny, 'cuz last night I told a friend it looked like it'd been tumbled alright.....about 2 miles down a riverbed.  In the description however, it's mentioned that "people love this bottle".  This is obviously one of those rare occassions where condition means absolutely positively nothing!  Cool!  That makes collecting SO much easier!  I suppose by the time anything else would be improved, the embossing would be long gone 'eh?  Unfortunate.......most unfortunate.  Thanks guys.....


----------



## bottlediger

Hi there. That bottle does look like it has already been tumbled. It must have been REALLY bad. When you tumble a bottle that is that far gone, the results are what you see there. The only way to get that bottle to look any better, one would have to do A LOT of hand sanding taking MANY hours working around the embossing and when done have it tumbled. I have seen bottles like that come back to life but only at much time spent or much $ spent making it presentable.

 Hope that helps

 Digger Ry


----------



## mtfarmer

Thank you Ry!  I appreciate the advice.....
 I've got several bottles I'd like to send you after the holiday rush is over.  Have you got any preferences as far as who to ship with to minimize the chance of the dreaded "lost package"?  Egads the thought of something disappearing during transit to or from makes me tremble!  It's hard enough finding these things the first time!


----------



## cyberdigger

"People love this bottle" cracked me up! I know those sort of people.. "I love that bottle! Say, can I borrow it? I lost my hammer.."


----------



## bottlediger

Aaron, I would love to help you out. I have a pretty low order load right now so its a good time to send them. As for mailing preference, yes I would send them Priority Mail. UPS this time of the year is awful, a lot of stolen packages with the extra holiday season help they hire. I had a 300 dollar case of ammo go missing this month. Also I would advise to insure the package for the full value of the bottles, you never know but I have always had good luck with USPS Priority. 

 On my end when the arrive in the winter season I always let them temp. adjust before I open the package just incase.

 My prices are going up on Jan 1st but since you let me know before hand you wont be charged extra just as long as you can get them here before the end of the 2nd week of Jan. 

 thanks and take care

 Digger Ry


----------



## mtfarmer

Thanks Ry-
 Can you PM me your address?  I'll get them out of here right after the weekend.....


----------



## bottlediger

Update - Electric price went up 30% on the first of the year. All prices are now $1.50 more then currently listed. I will try to have it updated on the first page. All orders over 5 bottles will have a discount of $1.50 per bottle.

 Digger Ry


----------



## mtfarmer

Hey Ryan!
 Don't give up on me....I'm in Seattle for a few days but will be home after the weekend.
 Thanks!
 Aaron[]


----------



## bottlediger

I didnt forget about you Aaron, I heard you were out of town. When ever you get home, just send me a message

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

John here are the rest of your bottles. Will send them back to you asap

 Digger ry


----------



## bottlediger

Very bad lighting but you will be very pleased when you see them in person

 Digger ry


----------



## bottlediger

Last one

 Digger ry


----------



## mtfarmer

Hey Ryan!
 I've got 3 Hutchinsons coming your way in the morning via priority mail.  Good luck!  I'll be dieing to see 'em!  I'm going to fire you a quick PM...........
 Thanks,
 Aaron[]


----------



## pissytiredandhungry

Oh never tried tumbling, wonder if it's worth the money,


----------



## mtfarmer

Hey Ryan!  Watch for a box of hutches.....if it doesn't come today, maybe tomorrow!  Mailed 'em Tues. morning, so hopefully you'll have them by the weekend....

 By the way, thank you SO much for serving.  Because of you and others like you, my son will have a choice of what he wants to do when he's old enough.  Isn't freedom great?[]

 Later friend,
 Aaron


----------



## bottlediger

Aaron, No problem and I will let you know as soon as they get here. 

 take care bud

 Ry


----------



## Raider2152

I have a bottle i would like tumbled ry i just dont know how to send or pay just pm if you can. Thanks


----------



## bottlediger

PM on its way

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Anyone else need any work done? I should be finished all my orders in about a week.

 Heres a quick pic of some very nice glass finished this month

 Digger ry


----------



## mtfarmer

What???  I notice there's no Montana hutches in the photo!  Man, you're showing extreme amounts of predjudice here!  Whaaaaaa?

 Has your weather cleared up?  I was starting to think we should pass the hat to charter a plane to air-drop you cleaning supplies!

 I'm glad I mailed the check BEFORE I went to Las Vegas......that old saying is true:  A fool and his money are soon parted. Gee whiz, I can't believe it's all gone!  What a mean town![]

 Later pal,
 Aaron[]


----------



## bottlediger

haha your funny. So how did the trip go? Any new additions or did you blow it all at the tables?!?



 I still havnt been able to mail out your bottles yet bro, I will post a pic of them in a few and mail them out tomorrow on my way to my army duty


 take care

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

And heres some nice MT hutch sodas []

 Digger ry


----------



## blobbottlebob

Hey Ry,
 I tried to drum up some business for you at the Milwaukee show. I can't promise anything but I did bring up your name for someone who needed tumbling.


----------



## bottlediger

Thanks Bob that means a lot for trying bro. Take care!

 Digger ry


----------



## mtfarmer

ALERT!  WARNING! ALERT! WARNING! ALERT! WARNING! ALERT!

 Be careful everyone, I believe I know how Ry is doing it.  You mail him your old, foggy, scratched up, dull-looking bottles, then just to make himself look good, he goes out and finds brand-new examples to replace them with and passes them off as bottles he's cleaned.  He's obviously an unscrupulous character, and has very little moral fiber.  If he ever tires of cleaning bottles and protecting the country, I'm sure he'll have a very bright future in politics........Perhaps he's even just "creating" replacement bottles in his sneaky little workshop.  I wouldn't put anything past him, as anything that looks to good to be true, probably IS!  Shame on him!  SHAME![]Signed,
 Anonymous


----------



## mtfarmer

Watch for my "VEGAS" narrative tomorrow night.

 And please everyone, ignore the message posted directly above this one.  That guy is obviously insane, and a very poor sport.  Nonsensical ramblings such as that can ruin an otherwise-decent forum.[]

 Thank you.


----------



## bottlediger

hahaha now that was a good laugh bro [] You are a trip!

 Digger ry


----------



## Chuck1188

This question may have already been asked but....
 If I wanted to get a bottle cleaned that has an IP will the residue be left on there or will it be taken off?


----------



## bottlediger

Chuck, I can leave all the Iron residue on no prob, I cover it with a sealant which I remove when the tumbling is over

 Digger ry


----------



## BarbaraInCalif

Hey Ry...what do you use as a sealant?  
 Fingernail polish was working fine for me on embossing untill we increased the tumbling speed; now it wears off too quickly.

 Got beads to sell still?

 Thanks,
 Barbara


----------



## bottlediger

Barbara, Im using a homemade sealant. Fingernail polish will work if you put enough coats on. I dont think I have any more beads to sell at this time but will let you know if I do down the road

 Digger Ry


----------



## BarbaraInCalif

Thanks Ry...sounds like I need to be more patient and thorough in applying the nail polish.
 Are you willing to share your secret homemade stuff's recipe?


----------



## mtfarmer

AHA!  The beloved Montana hutches are home and back on the shelf!  It really does seem like a sweet deal doesn't it?  You send Ry your old foggy nasty bottles, and for a nominal fee he sends you back brand new ones!  How can it get any better than that?  I only hope that he can sell the old ones for enough to meet expenses.....[]

 Talk to you soon Ryan........all the best to you and yours!
 Aaron


----------



## PrivyCheese

Ryan....


----------



## bottlediger

very nice dude, cant belive that came out in one piece

 Digger Ry


----------



## mtfarmer

Hey Ry!  I gotta 'nuther hutch for you to work your magic on!  This is a rare one, and the separation anxiety is already killing me.  I wish I could just hand it to you rather than trust the USPS with it back and forth across the country.....Would you fire me a PM with your address again?  I'll try to get it out of here in the next day or two.....
 Thanks buddy![]
 Aaron


----------



## bottlediger

Looking forward to more of your MT hutches Aaron!

 David - here are your jars cleaned up. I think you will be very pleased. Thanks again!

 Digger ry


----------



## bottlediger

Digger ry


----------



## cobaltbot

Nice, hope my jar comes out like that......


----------



## dygger60

Fantastic looking job....thanks much again.  That scarce 219 looks great.....

 Peace
   David


----------



## bottlediger

Thanks David its been my pleasure!

 And Steve, Im make sure it comes out just as good []

 Take care guys

 digger ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Whats up mang,hows thangs...............[8D]


----------



## bottlediger

Good man good, dug more IP sodas this year already then the total I dug last year!!! Just need to find more of those bitters I like so much. Should be a good year bra, Good luck in them holes

 digger ry


----------



## bottlediger

Got to give this post a bump, havnt been on here in a while. New Orders will be started in 2 weeks


 Digger Ry


----------



## epackage

people have been asking about you Ry, good to see you back....Jim


----------



## hbgpabottles

DUDE...great to hear youre back in the fight! You need to get hold of me as soon as you can...we got diggin to do. H-burg, the Lisle and a "new" little 1700's vintage town real close to my cribb!


----------



## GuntherHess

Have you dug in Dillsburg any?


----------



## bottlediger

Hey Matt, yes indeed


----------



## GuntherHess

Man you get around...
 Have you dug in my back yard???[]


----------



## bottlediger

If you live in an old 18th cen. farm house I did []

 Digger ry


----------



## GuntherHess

so they didnt make Red Bull containers in the 18th century?


----------



## bottlediger

lol and watch out for those copenhagen cans

 Digger ry


----------



## GuntherHess

Hey Ry,
 Who is the guy that shot these videos?
 http://www.youtube.com/user/artifact28#p/u/11/O9Rg1IbCPAc
 He has an amazing wide range of interests. 
 I think you may be in several of the videos.


----------



## kwalker

Some really nice looking jobs there Ry, I've gotta say they almost don't look like the same bottles! What can you do for this squat soda I pulled a few months ago?


----------



## bottlediger

Matt - the guys name is Tom Friday. He is big into history. Really nice guy but makes a lot of werid noises

 Walker - Nice bottle but im pretty sad condition. Im sure I can make it look much better. If you are interested I can send you my address

 Digger Ry


----------



## kwalker

Absolutely man, shoot me a PM


----------



## waskey

Hey Ry, I see you do a great job with bottles and ive been looking for some one to do the job on this one. What do you think about this local milk its a very rare local one that has some very thick haze on the inside id like to remove. Let me know.


----------



## bottlediger

Walker - Pm coming at ya

 Waskey - Shouldnt be a prob at all, looks like you would just want the inside tumbled? Ill send you a PM also with my info if you want me to work on it

 thanks guys

 Digger ry


----------



## waskey

Yea the inside is all that needs tumbling. Send me a pm when you get a chance.


----------



## bottlediger

sent you a PM let me know if you didnt get it

 Digger Ry


----------



## waskey

Sorry I didn't get it, u can try again or email me i guess


----------



## bottlediger

email sent

 Digger ry


----------



## waskey

I didn't receive any email


----------



## bottlediger

check your junk mail, my forum messages always go to my junk mail

 Digger ry


----------



## waskey

No message in my junk mail either...


----------



## bottlediger

walker - your bottle came in the mail today, thank you. Will keep you updated on the process

 Digger Ry


----------



## kwalker

Sounds good Ry, thanks a lot


----------



## bottlediger

some pictures of forum members botttles Ive just finsiehd

 Digger ry


----------



## bottlediger

2


----------



## bottlediger

3


----------



## bottlediger

4


----------



## bottlediger

5


----------



## bottlediger

6


----------



## KBbottles

If the photos are absolutely breathtaking, then I cannot wait until they arrive!!!!!  THANK YOU!!! The black amber Hostetters is stunning, the cobalt Haberman looks brand new, The Wistars looks even cruder than when i dug it which is great, and the Carter's is a sparkling gem!

 VERY nice work.  The pictures speak for themselves, but I highly recommend your services to anyone in need!

 -KB


----------



## cobaltbot

Ok, just got this back from Ry.....

 This is the BEFORE pic


----------



## cobaltbot

and..................AFTER!!!

 Excellent job buddy, thanks a lot!!!

 This is listed in Redbook #9 as unpriced?  Usually that's a good thing as in probably a great jar with only one known in a great color and it has never sold, but I think it could also apply to this one as in common but there is no data of sales.  Don't have a clue as to value, but I like it - any ideas?.  Redbook #10???


----------



## GuntherHess

he doesnt have a bottle tumbler , he has a time machine[]


----------



## blobbottlebob

Hey Ry,
 Since this post is 19 pages long, I've probably already said this but I'll say it again. As a collector I really appreciate that you are clearly not overcutting these bottles. I can't stand a bottle that looks oily - greasy - un-natural. You look like you've got it down so that you preserve the history. Nice work.


----------



## bottlediger

Steve - thanks for the comments buddie. I never even thought to look in the red book before I sold it! haha good luck with it man

 Matt - [>:] you were not to tell anyone that!

 Bob - Thanks man. I try hard not to cut bottles anymore than they need.

 Digger ry


----------



## the ham man

hey if your not busy cleaning other peoples bottle I have one that I would really like to get tumbled. it is a pint milk that is local to me. it already has some fading and I wasnt sure if I wanted to tumble it if that meant more fading. it has mineral stains inside and out. please help.


----------



## bottlediger

Yes I have time, but is it a pyro milk. Not sure what you mean by fading but im guessing you mean the paint. If it is a pyro milk, i will only be able to tumble the inside

 thanks
 Digger ry


----------



## the ham man

im not sure what you mean by pyro milk but it is an ebossed milk. what I mean by fading is that the embossing isn't as strong as it should be.i also dug another embossed milk that i would like to get tumbled as well. this milk is a quart. how much would both of these milks cost me to get them tumbled


----------



## waskey

Joey, a pyro milk means it has a silk screened pyroglazed label. Also known as an ACL label. I know what milk your talking about and i think it will be fine to tumble. Post a pic when you can though just to be on the safe side.


----------



## bottlediger

Joe - might cost 20 some each if they are real bad or less if they are not so bad

 Digger ry


----------



## the ham man

here are some pics of the two bottles to get a more percise amount


----------



## the ham man

*


----------



## the ham man

im pretty sure they are mineral stains.


----------



## bottlediger

Joe - they would be 24 dollars each

 Digger ry


----------



## the ham man

does that cost already include shipping or not?


----------



## bottlediger

that it does not

 Digger ry


----------



## CanYaDigIt

Hey Ry,
    You ever turned a black glass bottle?


----------



## bottlediger

Yes but only two if you mean early 19th cen. 18th cen stuff. One did not come out so good, it was over polished. The other came out great. black glass is very soft and I had to use differnt methods to keep it from getting over polished

 Digger ry


----------



## jdogrulz

Hey Digger,
 What would it cost to do this early coke? And do you have time to do it now?
 Thanks,
 Jeff


----------



## bottlediger

Jeff - that would be 24 dollars or less depends on how bad it is when I see it in person and yes I have time to do it

 thanks
 digger ry


----------



## slag pile digger

hey digger ry, would like to get a bottle tumbled..here is a shot of it..send me a pm with your adress and price and I will send it out. Thanks Michael


----------



## the ham man

in stead of getting both milks tumbled I will only get the pint one tumbled and leave the other for another day. how would you want like to pay


----------



## jdogrulz

Thanks Digger, its on its way.
 Jeff


----------



## bottlediger

Michael - that one doesnt look to bad might be able to do it cheap but would have to see it in person to give you a true price. Ill pm you my address. Thanks

 Joey - sounds fine bud, you can send a check or paypal. Let me see the bottle first before you pay just to make sure I cant do it for less. Ill pm you my address - thanks

 Jeff - Sounds good thanks for the update

 Digger ry


----------



## bostaurus

Got my bottles last week and they look great. They were all almost opaque and a couple with rust spots.


----------



## bostaurus

Here is the Cataline bottle before.


----------



## bostaurus

And the Nichols bottle.  Don't have a before picture of the  other one but it is a big change.


----------



## bottlediger

Great after shot. Thanks again, your a wonderful person to deal with

 Digger ry


----------



## bostaurus

I will probably be pulling some more from the collection that need a little TLC and sending them your way in the next few weeks.  I have some that have a pleasing patina that should stay and others that just look bad.


----------



## bottlediger

I hear ya, I am the same way. some I like as is some need to be perfect

 take care

 Digger ry


----------



## bottlediger

Here is a few more pics of some forum members bottles that were just finished. Pics were taken on my cell, trying something new but quality sure was lacking. On the bright side, the bottles will look great in person. You both should be very pleased. Thank you again

 Digger ry


----------



## bottlediger

2


----------



## bottlediger

3


----------



## the ham man

the milk looks great ry. thanks for tumbling it for me. have you sent it back yet?


----------



## bottlediger

Will be in the mail monday, Joey

 thanks again

 Digger ry


----------



## bottlediger

Test post from phone.


----------



## GuntherHess

was that the time you were abducted by aliens?


----------



## jdogrulz

Thanks ry. my coke looks GREAT. Cant wait to see it in person.
 Thanks again,
 Jeff


----------



## bottlediger

Matt, it was right after. They gave me super digging powers but they did drop me off in an old abandoned 19th cen jail...

 Jeff - glad your happy, it did turn out real nice. 

 take care

 Digger Ry


----------



## kwalker

I just got my bottles back from you today Ry. Alls I can say is WOW. My ink doesn't even look like the one I had before. Plus you sure cleaned up my soda for me too. If you don't mind, here are a few pics to show off the great work you do. You get an A+ in my book []

 Local blob top soda






 After I got it back





 Cross Pen Co. Ink before





 Fresh outta the box []


----------



## bottlediger

Glad your happy brother. Thank you once again

 For everyone else - at this time I will not be taking any more tumbling orders until a future date

 Thank you all

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Hello everyone I am about to start taking orders again. Please email me or pm me if anyone needs some tumbling.

 V/R
 Ry


----------



## cyberdigger

Welcome back, Ryan! []


----------



## Wheelah23

I've got some bottles I wouldn't mind having cleaned. How much do you think the one on the left would run?


----------



## kwalker

Good to see you back Ryan, I may muster up a few for you to clean up for me for sure.


----------



## Poison_Us

Welcome back, Ryan.


----------



## Jim

Good to see you back, Ry! I'm just about to get back in the pits after a long hiatus (been too busy with everything else). I'll see if I can dig up a project or two for you []  ~Jim


----------



## bottlediger

Thanks guys. Its been a long while since I had the machine fired up, just took some out after a week of spinning and they turned out great. Im glad I didnt get to rusty I guess its like riding a bike! 

 Wheelah23 - That bottle would need a cut and polish Im not sure what my prices are but they are the same as before I left. Im thinking around 25 bucks but check the first page for sure on pricing. 

 Thanks again guys

 V/R
 Ryan


----------



## madman

HEY RYAN WELCOME BACK!


----------



## andy g

Ryan --

 Yes, welcome back and thank you for your service.  Tried to send a PM but came back that your box was full ... can you post a pic and remind me as to what you have of mine?

 Thanks, 

 andy g


----------



## bottlediger

Thanks for the welcome backs. 

 Back up and running full force.Currently about a week wait time.

 Andy Ill try to send you a picture later today

 Thanks again everyone

 Ryan


----------



## PA Will

Wow!
 Bottle looks great!
 Thanks Ryan!


----------



## AlexD

I have an SS Coke that needs tumbling. It's got REALLY deep haze (would post pictures but I can't). I really want this bottle to be near perfect. What would be the best tumbling for this? Also, as of shipping, what do I have to do for that? Is shipping included?
 Thanks!
 God bless~[][]


----------



## epackage

Ryan hasn't been on since the end of July Alex, he may be doing a tour of duty overseas, you might want to email him...


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Tumbling!!?? DID SOMEONE SAY TUMBLING!!??[]


----------



## mtfdfire22

i need a bottle tumbled. is ryan or anyone else tumbling right now?


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I can tell you "WHO NOT TO GO TO"[]


----------



## Wheelah23

We've heard it before Rick...


----------



## hemihampton

> ORIGINAL: mtfdfire22
> 
> i need a bottle tumbled. is ryan or anyone else tumbling right now?


 
 Nic, I can tumble a bottle for you. LEON.


----------



## mtfdfire22

sweet. that would be awesome. its a quart beer. is that gonna be too big??


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> We've heard it before Rick...


 
 And you will keep hearing it.

 Rick Lease is a Bum


----------



## hemihampton

> ORIGINAL: mtfdfire22
> 
> sweet. that would be awesome. its a quart beer. is that gonna be too big??


 
 A quart beer is OK.  LEON.


----------



## mtfdfire22

sounds great. what do you charge and when do you want it?


----------



## mtfdfire22

its this one. i think its just gonna need a good polish. no real scratches or sickness. it should turn out to be a super light almost yellow amber. dont see many like this.
 i will pull the bail off before i send it.


----------



## hemihampton

Nic, e-mail me at hemihampton@wowway.com   THANKS, LEON.


----------



## blade

Y DIGGA Y


----------



## splante

I agree....seen some at a antique store over the weekend that were tumbled,even though not mentioned on the price tags ..they just dont look right to me ..no patina,they look  phony......clean them up as best you can and live with it 
 just my opinion





> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Tumbling!!?? DID SOMEONE SAY TUMBLING!!??[]


----------



## hemihampton

I just tumbled this one. Looks better tumbled I think? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

After


----------



## Wheelah23

Sure it's shinier, I personally don't like that overly shiny look, but I understand why people do...


----------

